# Happy Birthday Maryam



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Hope you have an AWESOME day.* :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Maryam!!! arty:

I hope you have a wonderful day... make sure to eat lots of cake! :biggrin1:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Maryam - have a GREAT day!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maryam - Hope your day is wonderful!!!! Kisses to Pablo!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Enjoy your big day, Maryam! Happy Birthday.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- Have a great Birthday!!! Hope you and Pablo get outside and enjoy some fall weather- it is GORGEOUS around here!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Maryam. Hope you enjoy your day, Riley and Monte send over lots of birthday kisses.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Maryam!! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::drum: HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARYAM! :drum::juggle:

Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you Maryam. I hope you enjoy your special day with your hubby and Pablo. The girls sned over hugs and kisses!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

We hope you have a wonderful day and get lots of "Birthday Lickies".


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you ladies!!! What a great thread to start my tough day with. I'm leaving for Houston Tx in a few hours, will spend my bday alone in a hotel room, preparing for my big 8 hour exam tomorrow. But hey, I hope someone up there will make sure I get a 'pass' as a big bday gift this year...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Maryam. Kick ass on the test!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Girlfriend!!!!! :biggrin1: Sending you lots of Hav kisses from your nephew Nico and your surrogate nephew Carlito!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*from the Netherlands!*


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday Maryam!!!!!!!! 
:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Happy birthday!

I passed my big test this week.....you will too! Good luck!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day! Good luck on the test!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Maryam!!!! Good luck on your test. (I know you'll do great!!!!)


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Maryam! Hope it is wonderful.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Maryam!
Have a great day & good
luck on your test!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> I passed my big test this week.....you will too! Good luck!


 *Do you mind to share what kind of test you had? Congrats on passing.*


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Maryam, I will pray for you tomorrow. Good luck and God bless.*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maryam,

Even though I'm late to your party, you have my heartfelt wishes for a special day. You may already be en route to Texas as I write this, but I have no doubt about the outcome of your test, the only question is how high the score will be. Happy, happy birthday!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Maryam!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Maryam, happy birthday, girl!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Maryam! Good Luck on your test.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck on your test tomorrow, Maryam!!! I'm sure you will pass with flying colors!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Roxie says "woof" ... I say Happy Birthday.... we both wish you happiness today and best of luck on your exam tomorrow!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Maryam! Have a good one!
Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Maryam!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Maryam!!! arty:arty:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

A most happy birthday to you, Maryam! Cazzie and Chelsie wag their tails for you! And send lickies to Pablo!

Hugs,
Suzy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Maryam. Hope it was a great one!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope you had a great birthday!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARYAM!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope your test went well!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Thank you everyone *for your kind well wishes. My exam was as tough as I thought and I feel exhausted and worn out. Luckily my considerate DH had made a 60 min. deep tissue massage appointment for me as a surprise. So now I'm even more tired, LOL. My exam won't be scored with points but with 'pass' or 'fail'. I won't get to know until early February, which is ridiculous. But oh well, I'm confident I did OK.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

February??? Sheesh, that's a long time! Well, I'm sure you did well.

What a sweet hubby to give you a massage as a gift! You lucky girl you!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oops, I just noticed I hadn't answered Lilly's mom's question: it was Step 2 CS (Clinical Skills) of the Medical Boards. What a pain in the butt! 
I received my 'PASS' not too long ago. I must say, waiting 3 months to get a result is NOT funny!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Oops, I just noticed I hadn't answered Lilly's mom's question: it was Step 2 CS (Clinical Skills) of the Medical Boards. What a pain in the butt!
> *I received my 'PASS' not too long ago.* I must say, waiting 3 months to get a result is NOT funny!


:whoo:Congratulations!!:whoo:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*AWESOME you go girl. :cheer2::bounce::cheer2:*

*Whats next?*


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

3 years of residency in Internal Medicine, yuck.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I've heard residencies are really tough, but I'm sure you'll do fine. I should have gone into medicine. My job is so boring.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah Kim, it's true that 60-80 hours/week with a scheduled 6-day-week don't get boring, but it isn't fun either, LOL. So be happy with your 'boring' job and just do fun things on the side, which I won't be able to do come June


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

WAY TO GO :whoo:Congratulations on passing, Maryam!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Woohoo! Wonderful news, Maryam! What a huge relief, and yet a lot of stress is still to come, isn't it? I can't imagine going through med school--or, actually, I can--and you are made of some very smart, tough stuff to be taking this route.

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday! and huge congrats to you. :whoo:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Maryam,

Although I never had any doubt you'd pass your exams - *CONGRATULATIONS!!! *That's a huge step.

And condolences on now having to get through your residency. I'm sure you'll do great there also. Are you specializing?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- Congrats! Do you know where you are doing your residency at yet?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jill, I'm currently thinking about GI or maybe even a new category (no fellowship available yet) called Proceduralist. But things can always change ones I get started and get a better insight.

Amanda, I will stay on the East Coast. However, I won't know where exactly until March 19th. I'm waiting to find out since December


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

At least March 19th is really soon! Can't wait to hear where you'll be going!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

WOW! Congrats to you! I can barely help my kids with their homework so I'm very impressed!!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Congragulations, Maryam!! I know waiting on the match is nerve racking!! Hope you get your first choice!!! Were you a student at Bowman Gray? My stepson went to med school there and did his Internal Med residency at Baptist. Actually he is still working at Baptist in some unusual position- I forget what his title is. Jocelyn


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, you.re cute, hehe.

Jocelyn, I graduated in Berlin, Germany and had to take all the board exams here. I basically studied medicine twice, yuck.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, Maryam-- I'm soooo sorry!! Once is MORE than enough!! Jocelyn


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats Maryam. March 19th is around the corner. I am looking forward to finding out where you will end up.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen and Lina, you KNOW I can barely wait to find out where!

I feel I should add that despite me having graduated from Germany and the U.S. this doesn't mean I'm twice as knowledgeable now. Studying medicine has a lot to do with DISCIPLINE, medical instincts, passion for medicine, and discipline (have I mentioned that yet? LOL). Being a good doctor on the other hand, needs lots of experience (in addition to the above) IMO, which I don't have yet.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Maryam you have a tough road ahead but you'll do fine, I'm sure! Good luck wherever you end up.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congragulations, Maryam!! What an accomplishment!
Gina


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Maryam, when I first saw this thread, I thought it was your birthday LOL. Then I saw the date! I have missed A LOT! Anyway, I remember you telling me about all this . . . and a big CONGRATS is still in order!! I will be sad that you are leaving the area, but know that we will still be seeing you soon (hopefully!) as well as seeing you and Pablo on the forum . . . that is, if you have any time anymore


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> My stepson went to med school there and did his Internal Med residency at Baptist. Actually he is still working at Baptist in some unusual position- I forget what his title is.


Jocelyn, I live about a mile from Baptist Hospital . . . a wonderful teaching hospital, I must say. We are very blessed to have two wonderful and very different hospitals here. If you are ever coming this way, please e-mail me and let me know and bring your babies!

Maryam, are you sure you can't come back here eventually? It's a lot warmer than Philly or NY :biggrin1:


----------

